# Er Ist Wieder Da !!!!!!



## Wooly (26. März 2005)

Baby ich habe ihn echt vermisst also wirklich mal ...  


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=158786

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1810266#post1810266

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1810187#post1810187

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=158639

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=158634


----------



## superjoga (26. März 2005)

is ja erschreckend was der da von sich gibt!? muss man da nicht zur polizei? der versucht seinen "schwiegervater" umzubringen, um sich von seinem geld ein neues radl zu kaufen................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialist (26. März 2005)

Stimmt, er muß es sein...sensationell...also dann auf ein Neues


----------



## Wooly (26. März 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> is ja erschreckend was der da von sich gibt!? muss man da nicht zur polizei? der versucht seinen "schwiegervater" umzubringen, um sich von seinem geld ein neues radl zu kaufen................



und er wohnt in der gleichen Stadt wie du ....


----------



## Rock-the-forest (26. März 2005)

den typ finde ich absolut klasse, belustigt die ganze sache hier doch gewaltig
und außerdem einen dorfdepp (forum...) gibt es ja immer

hoffentlich bleibt er uns lange erhalten

es leben die dummschwätzer


----------



## fez (26. März 2005)

geil - aber mit seinem Ruhrpottslang kanns nicht Freerider79 sein. 
Ausserdem ist seine Rechtschreibung nicht mal annähernd so krank wie jene von Freerider79. Aber dass er das gleiche Benutzerbild hat wie Freerider79... sehr eigenartig


----------



## Znarf (26. März 2005)

Ich glaub ich hab den Freerider1987 oder wars 79????
mal an der Europahalle in dem Skatepark gesehn/gehört/erlebt.

Bin mir zumindest zu 99% sicher 

FALLS er es war ist er ein echter  Seerosengießer.
Falls er es nicht war gibts nen anderen Typen mit nem Street/Dirtbike der einen an der Klatsche hat in KA.

Hat auf jeden Fall ne Menge Mist gelabert und nen affigen Dialekt geredet


----------



## Triple F (26. März 2005)

*Wer ist wieder da?*


----------



## eL (26. März 2005)

Znarf schrieb:
			
		

> FALLS er es war ist er ein echter  Seerosengießer.


sehr sehr geil znarfi... seerosengießen ist wirklich zu geil   den kannt ich wirklich noch nicht




			
				Znarf schrieb:
			
		

> ......... gibts nen anderen Typen mit nem Street/Dirtbike der einen an der Klatsche hat in KA.



tausende sag ich dir..... achwas billionen

Ich muss fetzi recht geben. der freereider den wir kennen konnte noch nicht einmal die buchstaben sinnvoll aneinander reihen geschweige den rechtschreibung grammatik   

eL


----------



## Trailrider79 (27. März 2005)

nanana, wer wird denn hier meinen schoenen namenszusatz "79" in verruf bringen wollen?  

ich stimme aber fez zu, in so kurzer zeit kann er sich der deutschen sprache garnicht so weit ermächtigt haben, daß er plötzlich wie nen ruhrpottler klingt  

gruss joerg

P.S. ich bin wieder im kalten deutschland, man sieht sich bestimmt demnächst mal wieder beim radeln oder beim genießen einer hopfenkaltschale


----------



## crossie (29. März 2005)

der typ macht agressiv 

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

